# Flapping in the Breeze



## jerryw (Sep 5, 2007)

dennis great review. the drum sander is also a great tool. i use one a lot to shape the backs and handles of spoons with low air pressure. use higher air pressure to sand flat surfaces.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks! I did not know anyone made a dedicated flap sander…


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

My wife wants an air drum sander and this might do the trick. Thanks!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Would it be too impolite to ask how much the set up costs ? I have seen these disk sander/flap sanders in German ebay .However they are soon sold, and also they go for big bucks, so they must be good.Also how difficult would they be to make up if possible any plans on them on the net?? looks great though I would like to also see some of your excellent workmanship too.Regards Alistair excuse my typing


----------



## cooperedpatterns (Sep 27, 2008)

Closetguy:
Thanks for the write up I've been checking those out, now its at the top of my list. 
Thanks much: Randolph


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

I also have the G8749 Grizzley flap sander. works great . best thing since sliced bread. I never knew the flap end was interchangeable on both ends have to check that out.


----------



## click (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Guys, I pickup a used Grizzly G8749 sander and the head if the unit is great. Easy to replace brushes and sandpaper, but for the life of me I can't find the manufacture of this sanding head. 
Any help would be appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## RAP (Oct 4, 2016)

http://www.flap-wheels.com/


----------

